# Ballets that are interesting to watch (Blu Ray)



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Are there any that not only have good music, but good choreography and production values, on blu ray?

Bonus points if the music is dark and/or atonal, though I'm interested in classics as well if there's anything visually stunning.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Nevermind. I didn't realise there is basically nothing available on blu ray (or DVD for that matter), except the big popular hits in one single version or something. I can only shake my head.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The blu-ray of Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet at the Royal Ballet with Acosta and Rojo is spectacular. The sword fight and death of Mercutio is astounding.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I watched a blu ray of two Stravinsky ballets yesterday (Gergiev as conductor). The first one, Firebird, was mostly excellent and I recommend it. I loved the leading lady, the costumes were good to ok, there were a few especially well-done and/or moving moments, but also some rather badly done group dancing (not necessarily in terms of choreography, but actual execution).

After I stopped watching it, I had high hopes for the other feature of the same disc - Rite of Spring. Alas, it was a complete disappointment, with costumes that displeased me, and not much going for it in terms of choreography - just a lot of group movement and some silly dancing by the lead. The theme of the costumes and the whole thing was apparently some sort of native American kind of thing. Considering the interesting premise of the ballet, the presentation seemed like an utter failure in all respects. What a shame.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that is the version that uses the original choreography, designs and costumes from the premiere of Sacre.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I think that is the version that uses the original choreography, designs and costumes from the premiere of Sacre.


You are absolutely right, now that I check it. I guess I am behind the times in not appreciating it, heh.

Honestly though, the concept of a hectic dance 'til death just didn't come through in that version, as far as I could tell.

It would be interesting to see some other version of this, but this is the only one on blu ray that I can find.

Anyway, I ordered the blu ray that you recommended, as well as a box set of four ballets, two by Tchaikovsky and two others that I didn't recognise. I'll report back in a few weeks when I've watched them.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Let me know what you think. I'm always on the lookout for ballet on blu too.


----------

